#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-29
<ara> good morning all :)
<loffa_> hi
<asanchez> Hi all
<asanchez> Is there any way to modify checkbox to report information to another kind of server different from Launchpad one?
<asanchez> We need to test Ubuntu compatibility with a large amount of computers every year and we are planing to use checkbox to make this task easier
<ara> asanchez: yes, it is possible, you need to write a plugin for it
<asanchez> ara, i'm still looking at the code, thanks for confirm it
<ara> asanchez: checkbox is plugin based architecture. so you can write a plugin for your server. Under /plugins (in the checkbox code) you can check those for launchpad to based your work on those
<asanchez> ara, I'll try to use launchpad_report.py as base
<gilligan_> hi
<ara> hey gilligan_
<gilligan_> just upgrading a jaunty system to karmic.. was wondering if there is something I could do that would be of use for the testing team
 * ara -> lunch
<mvo> gilligan_: let us know if it worked or not (the upgrade)
<gilligan_> mvo, I had to remove screen-profile manually because there was a conflict
<gilligan_> and then i dropped my bloody contact lenses and 100 other things happened and i don't have any back-scroll or log etc..  sorry
<mvo> gilligan_: /var/log/dist-upgrade/* will have logs (if you used the release-upgrader)
<mvo> if not, /var/log/apt/term.log :)
<gilligan_> ah alright.. hang on
<gilligan_> there we go
<gilligan_> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/bin/screen' with different file `/usr/bin/screen.real' not allowed
<gilligan_> mvo, ?
<gilligan_> mvo, any further info that i can give on that?
<mvo> gilligan_: please file a bug against screen-profiles about it and attach the log
<gilligan_> mvo, will do
<mvo> thanks gilligan_
<davmor2> Hi guys
<ara> hey davmor2
<davmor2> I think I've noticed a flaw with empathy
<davmor2> on karmic
<davmor2> can someone confirm please
<fader> davmor2: sure it's not user error?
<fader> O:-)
<fader> davmor2: What are you seeing?  I can install empathy and check if it's a quick check
<davmor2> if you open up empathy and then use fusa to go offline does the tray icon for empathy change?
<fader> davmor2: Installing now... I'll tell you what I see momentarily.
<davmor2> it should change to the grey square the same as fusa
<davmor2> the app actually goes off-line but the icon doesn't change
<davmor2> this is with 2.27.3
<fader> davmor2: I can confirm this.
<fader> (I like how it imported my pidgin contact settings... I might have to give it a shake for a few days.)
<davmor2> fader: could you do me a quick favour and file it I need to go now, please...
<fader> davmor2: Ahh, I see how it is!  See if I ever test anything for you again! :P
<fader> Sure, I'll file it.
<davmor2> I can file it latter when I get back if you can't :)
<fader> davmor2: I'm here for you, dude.  I'll file it and even subscribe you if you want :)
<skully_> fader, it actually failed (without message) when it tried to import my pidgin accounts. i haven't been able to replicate the error yet tho
<fader> skully_: Hmm, it seems to have worked for me :/
<ara> davmor2: it works for me
<davmor2> fader: yes please sign me up I'll be back in a bit
<fader> ara: When you change to offline in the fusa applet it changes the empathy icon as well?
<ara> fader: yes
<fader> Hmm.  Weird.
<fader> ara: Did you upgrade or clean install to karmic?
<ara> fader: I am talking about jaunty
<fader> ara: Ahh, okay.  davmor2 and I were seeing this on karmic, so it sounds like a regression.
<fader> ara: I'll add that info to the bug, thanks!
<ara> fader: ah, ok
<fader> cr3: ping, I'm having a brainfart... how do you blacklist a checkbox plugin from the command line?
<fader> -c blacklist=foo doesn't seem right :)
<cr3> fader: the problem with just --blacklist is that the same plugin name might be used in different environments, such as checkbox, checkbox-qa, checkbox-etc.
<cr3> fader: so, --config=checkbox/plugins/blacklist=foo
<fader> cr3: Ah, thanks
<cr3> fader: unfortunately, ini doesn't support += to append to the blacklist, so you might have to add the existing blacklist: --config='checkbox/plugins/blacklist=backend_manager foo'
<eeejay> cr3, fader: did you guys see my cert-mago branch?
<fader> eeejay: I haven't taken a look at it yet.  Looking at your gtkbuilder branch right now :)
<eeejay> fader: suite!
<fader> eeejay: I haven't actually bothered to look at the source yet but it looks like graph_info.py requires graphviz to run, which is not installed by default
<cr3> eeejay: no, did you submit it for review?
<fader> cr3 might want a check for that before running the plugin
<cr3> fader: that's because that branch has not been merged with trunk lately
<eeejay> fader, that is gone in trunk
<eeejay> fader, let me merge from trunk... pull again in a minute
<cr3> done, merged from trunk into: lp:~cr3/checkbox/gtkbuilder
<cr3> the trunk still needs a review for bug #345548 from schwuk.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 345548 in checkbox "ubuntu system testing tool ignores system proxy settings, and try to submit report via direct connection" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345548
<fader> eeejay: Roger wilco.  I'm updating my test VM anyway right now so I can't do much at the moment anyway.
<cr3> schwuk: ^^^ when do you think you'll have time to review? I've requested on a couple occasions already for over a week now :(
<schwuk> cr3: and I thought I'd replied with an ok...
<cr3> schwuk: I haven't received anything but all good, thanks man!
<cr3> schwuk: how long before a milestone do we need to prepare for having checkbox updated in the archive?
<schwuk> cr3: For alpha 3 we need to have the package ready to upload by the 17th.
<cr3> schwuk: excellent, so that should give me enough weekends to pull off filtering
<schwuk> cr3: if you must :)
<davmor2> fader|lunch: Thanks dude :)  I've updated the bug with the fact that it is a regression on 2.27.2 also :)
<tj33193> i want to get into testing for ubuntu
<fader> tj33193: Glad to hear it! :)  The best place for information to get started is at http://qa.ubuntu.com.
<fader> If you have specific questions or areas of interest, I (or others with more information) would be happy to speak with you.
<tj33193> well i noticed that there are some websites that use flash and ubuntu doesnt run them to well
<fader> tj33193: Unfortunately that's a difficult issue, as Flash is closed-source, so no one other than Adobe is able to make improvements or fix bugs.  If you're willing to go as far as replacing Flash with one of the Free implementations that are under development, you could help test and file bugs against those projects.
<fader> gnash (http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/) is an example of one of those.  It's available in the Ubuntu repositories.  (System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager and then look for 'gnash')
<tj33193> id love to create that type of program but i need to learn how to but dont know where to start for learning how to program/code
<charlie-tca> does anyone else get a crash when trying to install Karmic from the desktop icon on the live cd?
<fader> tj33193: You don't necessarily need to learn how to program to be able to help.  In fact, running through the test cases on http://qa.ubuntu.com and filing bugs when things break (and then replying to questions or willing to do further testing) is a *huge* help
<fader> Especially around release times when new CD images are coming out, if you have the bandwidth to download one or two.
<fader> tj33193: Not that I'm trying to discourage you from learning to code if that is what you want to do :)
<fader> charlie-tca: I haven't heard of that... davmor2 is the most likely candidate to ask but it's pretty late in his night right now :/
<fader> s/night/evening/
<charlie-tca> I been getting it for 3 days. I check again tomorrow, then file the bug report
<tj33193> well i will report all the bugs but do you have any tips for someone trying to learn to program
<fader> tj33193: Great, bug reports are helpful. :)  As far as learning to program, I'd say look for tutorials on a language and start working through them.  python is well-regarded as a language as being both useful for small or large programs and being easier to learn than many others.
<fader> Once you've run through the tutorials and start to understand how they work, pick a small project of your own to do; something that you'd like to see done or that seems interesting.
<fader> And feel free to ask for help if you get stuck :)
<tj33193> where would i find tutorials
<charlie-tca> for python, look in Synaptic Package Manager for "diveintopython"
<fader> tj33193: ^^ sounds like there are good ones available in Ubuntu already :)
<fader> tj33193: I'd also suggest talking to the folks in one of the python channels (e.g. #python) as they are going to be a better source for this information than I will be
<tj33193> ok thank you
<fader> tj33193: Good luck!
<tj33193> i do need help on one more thing i get confussed on how to compile packages
<fader> tj33193: For that one you'd be better off asking in #ubuntu ;)
<tj33193> ok i will thanks again
<charlie-tca> Can't find it right now, but there is a good page on the community help wiki for compiling; Just search at https://help.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-testing 2009-06-30
<Shane_Fagan> dtchen: are you there?
<BrunoXLambert> if I understand correcly (read: I have no clue), I need the dev build of gnome(-doc-tool) to create things with the Mallard structure
<BrunoXLambert> that was meant to be in another channel
<BrunoXLambert> sorry
<adambanana> hello
<ara> good morning!
<MaWaLe> morning :)
<ara> buenos días jcollado
<jcollado> Buenos días ara
<davmor2> Morning All
<eeejay> hey ara!
<eeejay> hey folks
<ara> hey eeejay!
<ara> eeejay: when are you leaving to gran canaria?
<eeejay> ara: on thursday morning, checking when i arrive...
<eeejay> ara: friday morning, you?
<ara> eeejay: friday around 4pm
<ara> eeejay: are you staying at the fataga hotel?
<eeejay> ara: no, at catalina park, it's an apartment building, i think
<eeejay> ara: what do you think of bug 393577?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 393577 in mago "Remove Ekiga from ubuntu-menu test suite" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393577
<ara> eeejay: I agree. right now the ekiga test is a bit useless
<ara> eeejay: +1
<ara> eeejay: how is the checkbox integration going?
<eeejay> ara: committing!
 * eeejay checks if he has other questions for ara before she goes to sleep
<ara> eeejay: :)
<eeejay> ara: generate pgp keys takes forever, and usually fails, do you experience the same?
<ara> eeejay: it use to work for me, but I haven't touched it in a while
<ara> eeejay: how do you measure "usually"
<eeejay> ara: with accurate statistics :)
<eeejay> ara: it gets stuck at "generating primegen"
 * ara tries
<eeejay> ara: there is a checkbox-certification branch with a mago plugin
<ara> eeejay: nice, I'll have a look to it
 * ara is trying to delete old ldtp python files that are incompatible 
<eeejay> yikes
<eeejay> cr3, how do you have strings with spaces in a space-delimited list in checkbox's ini file?
<cr3> eeejay: hm, got an example?
<eeejay> cr3, suite names in mago could have spaces, so when i create a whitelist
<eeejay> cr3, whitelist = "Sound And Video" "gedit chains"
<eeejay> cr3, but quotes don't work, tried that
<cr3> eeejay: the problem might be this regex: \s*,?\s+
<eeejay> cr3, yeah. couldn't figure out a way to work with that
<cr3> eeejay: do you think it would be reasonable to separate with \s*,\s+?
<eeejay> cr3, you mean csv?
<cr3> eeejay: kinda, with leading and trailing spaces stripped
<eeejay> cr3, spaces or commas are fine. the solution needs to be proper escapage
<shane_fagan> Error in updating xserver-xorg is this a known issue http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/207070/
<charlie-tca> That is the error I got too, and restarting broke it bad
<charlie-tca> as in, no more desktop, no nothing
<shane_fagan> Im not going to restart until it updates and builds correctly
<charlie-tca> long list of permission denied, though
<shane_fagan> hmmm sounds like a bad one
<shane_fagan> Ill submit a bug report
<charlie-tca> Great. I can' t from this machine
<charlie-tca> I'll aedd to it when I get things going here
<shane_fagan> You can still go into recovery mode and do an xfix
<charlie-tca> I can try to. Nothing has worked yet
<charlie-tca> This was a fresh install, too
<charlie-tca> uhh, don' t work
<shane_fagan> Too bad, just finished filing the bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/393948
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 393948 in xorg "Error in update [Karmic]" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> froze my mouse, killed the desktop, may have to reinstall again. just installed this two days ago.
<shane_fagan> Prerelease versions arent recommended
<shane_fagan> You'll have to wait for the fix
<charlie-tca> only to test it though
<charlie-tca> Without the fresh install, I can't test it good.
<shane_fagan> Ah we are all testing it :)
<shane_fagan> Anyhow bug filed should be fixed in no time
<charlie-tca> Yeah, check your ~/.xsession-errors log
<shane_fagan> Its all included in the bug report
<charlie-tca> looks here like /etc/gdm/Xsession is got problems
<cr3> eeejay: ok, so I'll try to find a reasonable solution to the proper escpapage of lists
<cr3> eeejay: this is what I propose: no longer assume comma separated, because that will just postpone the problem under we have a string with a comma in it.
<cr3> eeejay: instead, always expect space separated and support for escaping spaces with a backslash: Sound\ And\ Video gedit\ chains
<fader> eeejay, cr3: gtkbuilder branch of checkbox dies on hardy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/207147/
<fader> (generated by "checkbox-gtk --log-level=debug")
<cr3> fader: thanks man (I love log-level=debug)
<fader> Hehe
<fader> cr3: How about an undocumented switch like --log-verbosity=incredibly-ridiculously-verbose?  You could spell out times and dates in words, f'rinstance.
<cr3> eeejay: I think I found a reasonable solution for the escapage of lists. I'll create a bug, push branch, submit for approval, scratch myself, smoke
<cr3> fader: I could also pipe to a text to speech program
 * fader has a great idea for the extended-audio-testing spec...
<cr3> man, you're opening a can of sandworms!
<fader> Mmm, spicy!
<cr3> eeejay: done, please have a look at this branch if it solves the problem with escapage: lp:~cr3/checkbox/bug-394001
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-01
<ara> good morning all
<ara> schwuk: ping
<ara> cr3: hello, do you know is schwuk is on holidays today?
<cr3> ara: he's not listed on canonicaladmin and I haven't received news. if he's online, he should be there
<ara> cr3: I pinged him before, but no luck
<cr3> ara: anything I could be of assistance with?
<ara> cr3: I am afraid not, a permission issue with a file. he forgot to add wrting permissions to the group
 * ara takes a break before her first evening meeting
<ara> eeejay, cgregan, jcollado: meeting ping
<eeejay> ara: irc meeting, no?
<eeejay> uh oh
<ara> eeejay: yes
<ara> eeejay: if anybody shows up :)
<eeejay> ara: on what channel? this one?
<ara> eeejay: yes
<ara> eeejay: the automation meeting
<ara> eeejay: Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Meetings
<eeejay> ara: ah, suite.
<ara> but it seems the rest are missing :)
<ara> eeejay: how is the integration with checkbox going? how are you dealing with cr3? ;-)
<cr3> eeejay: I haven't received a branch from eeejay yet
<cr3> ara: ^^^
<eeejay> ara: cr3 is friendly, once you know him
<ara> eeejay: ;-)
<eeejay> cr3: are you waiting for a merge request?
<eeejay> cr3, the branch is out there
<eeejay> cr3, lp:~eeejay/checkbox-certification/mago
<cr3> eeejay: when/how was I informed it was ready to go?
<cr3> eeejay: I don't really need a merge request as much as a confirmation it's ready.
<cr3> eeejay: last we spoke on the subject, you said you were going to add support for branching the latest mago code instead of relying on a package, right?
<eeejay> cr3, casual chat :) sorry. It has just been up since friday, no biggie
<heno> sorry for being late ...
<eeejay> cr3, and it's in the code now
<eeejay> hey heno
<ara> heno: hello
<cr3> eeejay: cool, so I'll look into it.
<heno> hey everyone
<ara> heno: agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Meetings
 * cr3 steps out to grab a quick pizza before the meeting
<heno> http://mago.ubuntu.com/ looks nice!
 * heno assumes we are on to agenda point 2
<ara> yes, that was just the other topic of the agenda
<ara> the IS people finished setting up mago
<ara> today I moved the content
<ara> and I tried to update the documentation before guadec
<ara> s/I tried/I'll try/
<heno> do we have access to tweak the theming?
<ara> yes, but there is a problem, schwuk has the permissions set to read/write to the owner (him, as it was a copy from testcases wiki), but not the qa-themes group (which I belong to)
<ara> I talked with him today, but he is offsick, he might change the permissions tomorrow
<heno> ok. when do you get on a plane for the summit?
<ara> Friday
<heno> so, plenty of time :)
<ara> hehehe
<ara> hey, I travel with a laptop :D
<heno> and what day is your presentation?
<ara> Wednesday next week
<heno> ok
<heno> any other topics for the testing meeting?
<ara> not from me
<heno> QA meeting next then
<ara> ok, thanks
<ara> cheers!
<cgregan> cr3: quick question when you have a second
<cr3> cgregan: for you, I'd give you a whole minute
<cgregan> cr3: sweet!
<cgregan> cr3: just wondering how I force checkbox cases to run in a certain order
<cr3> cgregan: dependencies, name: foo; name: bar; depends: foo
<cgregan> cr3: I saw the depends option but was not sure of the syntax after it
<cr3> cgregan: just the name of the test, or a list thereof
<cgregan> cr3: cool
<cgregan> cr3: thanks
<cr3> cgregan: cool, I'm pleased to hear that seems to work for you, I was afraid you wanted numeric ordering
<cgregan> cr3: hehe
<cgregan> cr3: not yet! :-)
<cr3> cgregan: look at it like boot scripts: rc sucks, upstart rocks! the former uses numeric ordering and the latter uses dependencies :)
<cgregan> :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-02
<ara> good morning!
<ara> schwuk: ping
<cr3> hey folks, I would appreciate your feedback to improve the concept of attachments in Checkbox!
<cr3> currently, attachments can be expressed either as a filename or a command. the problem is that a command makes for a horrible download filename
<cr3> so, we need to find a way to still make it possible to express commands but also relate a name to that command somehow
<fader> cr3: There are a couple of things that immediately come to mind...
<fader> cr3: 1. Add an (optional?) parameter to attachments to provide a filename
<cr3> fader: attachments are currently expressed this way in a test definition file: attachments: cat /foo
<fader> cr3: 2. Generate the filename by some simple method, e.g. "$SYSTEM_ID-$DATE-$TESTNAME"
<cr3> fader: also, a single test definition can define multiple attachments
<cr3> aha! what if we had attachment definition files!?
<fader> cr3: So could you say: attachments: filename cat /foo ?
<cr3> fader: what if filename contains a space?
<fader> cr3: "Don't do that" :P
<fader> cr3: Seriously, didn't you just write some escaping code?
<cr3> fader: currently, the values for definitions do not support the concept of a dictionary, ie key/value pairs such as filename/command
<cr3> what if we introduce another type of definition, like: type: attachment; filename: foo; command; cat /foo
<fader> Hey, I like that... it leaves flexibility for future expansion
<cr3> fader: only type and filename would be required, command would be optional
<cr3> furthermore, in order to link an attachment to one or more tests: tests: foo bar baz
<fader> If you don't provide a command it just attaches the filename specified?
<cr3> fader: right
<fader> cr3: Hmm, I'm not sure if that's a good idea.  You have the same keyword performing two fairly different functions
<fader> 1. grabbing a file, 2. specifying a filename for output of a command
<cr3> fader: ok, so you'd have this then, where parts in square brackets are optional: type: attachment; name: foo; [filename: /tmp/foo;] [command: cat /tmp/foo;] [tests: foo bar baz;]
<cr3> fader: filename and command would be mutually exclusive
<fader> cr3: I like it.
<cr3> I think I'm comfortable with that too. there is one caveat though: if tests are specified, this means that filename or command needs to be evaluated immediately when the test is finished, not at the end of running all tests
<fader> Why is that?
<cr3> so, it is possible that the same attachment definition will produce different attachment instances
<cr3> fader: this was a problem raised by eeejay where mago overwrites the same log file for every test, or somesuch
<fader> cr3: Oh.  That's ugly :(
<cr3> fader: this is a valid concern though, an attachment should indeed attempt to capture the state of the system immediately after the test was run
<fader> I won't argue with you... you're the one who has to code it ;)
<cr3> fader: heh, it does indeed put additional burden on the coding, the result should be transparent to everyone else
<fader> cr3: See, this is why everybody puts up with you working through weekends and national holidays.
<fader> Wait, hang on, that doesn't make sense...
<cr3> fader: I think I finally understood the purpose of national holidays: it's not so that I can have a holiday, it's so that other people can have a holiday from me.
<fader> Hehe
<fader> Is there a way to see what image an installed system was built from?  Something more specific than /etc/lsb-release?
<cr3> eeejay: yo, got a minute to bounce ideas?
<cr3> fader: what would think of changing the requires field in a test definition to explicit: packages and devices?
<cr3> these would still take registry expressions so that I can do something like: packages: package.name == 'firefox' and int(package.version) > 2
<fader> cr3: Only those two specifically?  What if I want to require e.g. processor scaling support to do a test?
<fader> Or does that fall under 'devices'?
<cr3> fader: is that information available in lshal or only in cpuinfo?
<fader> cr3: Good question.  Let me check.
<fader> Looks like it's in lshal:   info.capabilities = {'cpufreq_control'} (string list)
<cr3> all the use cases I have so far relate to either packages and devices. so, that's why I'm thinking that from our experience it might make sense to be explicit about both
<cr3> but requires is pretty powerful though, maybe I should keep it
<fader> cr3: What about existence of a file?
<cr3> the existence of a file is not necessarily contained in the registry
<fader> cr3: Ah, so one could still express requirements for things that are not specifically contained within the registry then, right?
<cr3> no, the other way around: one could not express requirements for things...
<cr3> or, to avoid the double negative: one can only express requirements for things specifically contained within the registry
 * fader tries to think of a use case where this would be a problem.
<cr3> typically, when this has posed a problem, a new registry was created
<fader> Heh, y'know, that's obviously the right way to handle it :)
<fader> I'm just concerned that there might potentially be a case where you'd want some information that's not from the package manager or lshal et al.  But I can't think of a specific case.
<cr3> coming back to my grid testing idea to take over the world, I just remembered that some job description languages support the concept of expressing requirements as a form of boolean query. so, I'm going to keep "requires"
<cr3> fader: right, it's not because our current limited experience has not come up with a valid use case that there are none
<fader> cr3: Yeah, that.
<cr3> fader: however, I am tempted to remove "architectures" and "categories" which are basically just shorthands for requirements. those seem to just add noise to the test definition format
<cr3> and I don't even recall architectures ever being used
<fader> cr3: So you'd just formulate them like e.g. "requires: category=server"?
<fader> I can imagine cases where architecture would be useful, especially with e.g. LPIA devices
<cr3> fader: something that correlates to the registry in a boolean expression
<cr3> so that would use "==" rather than "=" :)
<fader> Hehe
<cr3> dpkg.architecture == "i386"
<cr3> there is a difference between the architecture of the system and the architecture of the packages installed on the system, dpkg.architecture is already provided in the registry to return the latter information
<cr3> so for the rare times a test might care about the architecture, having to specify that boolean expression should not cause anyone carpel tunnel syndrome
<fader> cr3: Cool, I like it.
<cr3> fader: another question for you: do you think that timeout should be part of the test definition format or part of the command: timeout 10 some_command
<fader> cr3: Hmm... I'm assuming it would be optional?
<cr3> fader: it's optional, but does it belong as an attribute of the test definition or as the command itself
<fader> cr3: Would Checkbox terminate the test if it runs over the timeout value?
<cr3> fader: yes, but the timeout command could do the same
<fader> cr3: It seems to make more sense to me at the test level.  If you have multiple commands that should each have a timeout, then you should either split them into separate tests or handle that inside your test itself IMO
<cr3> the only potential reason to make it an attribute of the test definition is whether we care to formalize the difference between a failure because the test failed or because it timed out
<cr3> fader: what do you mean by "handle that inside the test itself"?
<fader> cr3: I mean that if the conditions of your test are complex enough that multiple different timeout values are required but you still can't split the test into multiple tests, you can't expect Checkbox to do it all for you :)
<fader> cr3: Yeah, the difference between 'failed' and 'timed out' seems important to me
<cr3> fader: when you say "the test", do you mean the command being called?
<fader> cr3: Yes, the script that is being called
<cr3> fader: timeout 10 the_script
<cr3> fader: the "timeout" script can essentially do the same: first argument is the timeout in seconds, the rest is the command to run and it's arguments
<fader> cr3: Right, either way works for simple cases.  It's only cases where you might want to say "this test will run 3 commands.  Let the first one run for 10s, the second for 30s, the third for 10s" that I am saying it should be handled inside the test script
<fader> Which if the timeout is defined at the test definition level and is optional, everything is fine
<cr3> fader: or that timeout command could actually relieve the script for that responsibility: timeout 10 first_one && timeout 30 second_one && timeout 10 third_one
<cr3> but then, in that complex situation, you lose that granularity of 'failure' vs 'timed out'
<fader> cr3: Good point.  But it doesn't seem to give the ability to track the difference between 'timed out' and 'failed'
<fader> Heh
<fader> It seems cleaner to me to do it at the test definition level, but that's just an aesthetic distinction
<cr3> referring to my test-result-codes blog post, I'm starting to agree with the importance between 'failure' and 'timed out'. I think the latter might fall under the code UNRESOLVED or INCOMPLETE
<cr3> I'm really glad I took the time to enumerate all those darn test result codes, good reference for myself :)
<cr3> ok, I'm convinced, timeout stays
<cr3> fader: for your example of three tests, they should be expressed with dependencies between each other so that if one times out, the others aren't run
<fader> cr3: Ooh, slick
<cr3> and they should use the timeout feature of the test definition to distinguish 'failure' from 'timed out'
<fader> Man, you've thought about this stuff :)
<cr3> I did some things right, but there's plenty I did wrong too :)
<fader> And your blog posts are really in-depth.  It's good for me to read them... maybe I can learn something.
<fader> :)
<cr3> I've learned a lot myself in the process :)
<cr3> yesterday, I was googling for some test related problem and my blog actually came up as the third result :)
<fader> Hehe
<fader> You'll end up writing a book.  Just wait.
<cr3> fader: I already have a few people lined up for a book about my little humiliating stories :)
<fader> cr3: Not *quite* what I had in mind, but that works too.
<fader> You need to start including those on the blog as well!
<cr3> fader: maybe I can combine both: Testing in underwear
<fader> You know, you can tag the entries so only the testing related ones get syndicated on planet.u.c... :)
<cr3> fader: I've made it a point that my blog and micro-blog posts will be strictly testing related, I didn't want to fall into inanities like where I'm scratching myself right now
<cr3> fader: besides, you already know where I'm scratching most of the time...
<fader> cr3: You don't know how often I lay awake at night wondering what you had for breakfast or how often you went to the bathroom today.  Enquiring twitterers want to know!
<cr3> I think that crosses the fine line between twitterers and just twits
<fader> cr3: I know we've been over this but I've confused myself.  Checkbox executes tests as root whether run interactively (e.g. checkbox-gtk) or not (e.g. kicked off after boot from certify-web) right?
<fader> (I ask as some of the security qa-regression-test tests refuse to run as root and explicitly call sudo in the scripts, which will have to change if everything is run as root)
<cr3> fader: checkbox-(gtk|cli) runs tests as the user unless overridden by a specific user in the test definition. checkbox-(compatibility|certification)* runs everything as root
<cr3> fader: calling sudo in scripts run as the normal user won't work either
<cr3> fader: if the script prompts, we're screwed. I need to create a bug to disable all interactivity possibly assumed by scripts
<fader> cr3: It seems like the best way to handle this is to remove any prompts in the script, which means we may end up maintaining our own version of some tests :(
<cr3> fader: or maybe they weren't written well in the first place...
<fader> cr3: Heh, I'll let you have that fight with kees :)
<cr3> tests simply shoved in a directory are probably not written properly in the first place. if the same tests were written within any test suite like checkbox, subunit, or whatever, these problems would've been caught early on
<cr3> tests in a directory are scripts, not tests
<cr3> it's not really a fight that I'm looking for, it's just that the sru team was probably under pressure to just get something done which implies some eventual migration process
<cr3> if we can help with this migration process, I'm sure it will be much appreciated
<fader> cr3: Right, I'm trying to migrate some of those myself and wanted to make sure I was on the right track
<fader> It'll just be a question of if we can make the tests in checkbox the authoritative source for those tests
<cr3> fader: it doesn't have to be though, any test suite could be integrated. however, checkbox is one of the rare ones which supports interactive testing in addition to automated testing, so that might be the deciding factor
<cr3> the only problem is that the author is a real pain to deal with
<fader> cr3: The author of checkbox you mean? :)
<cr3> yeah, avoid him if possible
<fader> He's not so bad... you just have to rough him up a little.
<fader> But anyway, it seems like anything that refuses to run as root but explicitly calls sudo will need to be modified.  It's just a question of whether we can push those modifications upstream or if we have to maintain them
<fader> And/or make our version the authoritative version and accept patches for other changes
<sbeattie> fader: I don't have a problem merging them with upstream.
<sbeattie> fader: tricky bit will be the tests for sudo itself.
<fader> sbeattie: Yeah, there are some that are obviously ill-suited for this treatment.  I'm taking baby steps right now :)
<sbeattie> fader: excellent. How can I help?
<sbeattie> do you have work-in-progress stuffed anywhere?
<fader> I'm also starting right now by purposefully ignoring any destructive tests (those which overwrite config files, etc.)
<fader> sbeattie: Just my laptop right now.  I don't have anything usable yet, just my prototype bits that suck and need thrown out.  I'll try to have something to point you at next week though.
<fader> = was aiming for this week but that didn't happen :(
<fader> s/=/I/
<sbeattie> fader: alright, but I'm keenly interested in getting this going, so I don't mind looking at junk that needs to be thrown out.
<sbeattie> (I briefly started on it at one point, but operator error prevented me from getting my tests noticed by checkbox)
<cr3> interactive tests as for sudo perhaps could be wrapped in an (py)expect script to be fully automated
<cr3> or, they could remain a manual test by asking the user to perform a series of steps
<fader> cr3: I'd rather keep them automated and just remove the requirement for sudo for the ones that will work when run as root
<fader> sbeattie: Maybe we can come to an arrangement where you can beat on the test scripts and I can work on the suite definitions and make everything run from Checkbox :)
<fader> (Or more likely annoy cr3 until he tells me what I'm doing wrong, but whatever.)
<fader> sbeattie: I cleaned up what I've been playing with a bit so you can at least see what I'm doing, but it will still make the baby cr3 cry so don't show it to him
<fader> sbeattie: https://code.launchpad.net/~fader/checkbox-certification/security-tests
<fader> This is just the glibc test; I've also poked a bit at the gcc test but I'd rather hold onto it for a day or two
<fader> (As it's in worse shape and doesn't run right at all)
<fader> NB that you'll need build-essential installed to run the test.  That's not in a 'requires' field for the suite yet.  (Another reason not to tell cr3)
<sbeattie> fader: cool, thanks.
<fader> sbeattie: I'll be interested to hear if it works for you.  :)
<fader> You can look at ~/.checkbox/submission.xml when it prompts you to enter a secure ID, which you probably don't have
<fader> A quick and dirty way to see if the glibc script ran is to look for /tmp/glibc-security, which I haven't bothered to clean up at the end of the script yet :(
<fader> Okay, time to find food and be interactive in meatspace for a bit... sniff you jerks later :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-03
<ara> good morning!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-04
<ara_> eeejay: good thing that you're working on the seahorse test :)
 * ara_ tries to branch seahorse_revert with the low band width of GCDS
 * ara_ finally got the branch!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-06
<YokoZar> Can checkbox "requires" support the same kind of arguments that package control files can (ie, arch-specific tags like ia32-libs [amd64] ) ?
<ara> good morning all!
<YokoZar> ara: morning :)
<ara> hey YokoZar, how are you?
<ara> it has been a long time!
<YokoZar> Indeed it has, had some family matters to attend to just after UDS.  But now I'm working on a checkbox branch ;)
<YokoZar> currently I'm wishing that checkbox requires supported package dependencies a lot like a package's debian/control file
<ara> YokoZar, it does, with package.name == ''
<YokoZar> ara: I mean with the kind of conditions you can bracket, such as [i386] for only on i386 arches
<ara> YokoZar, ah, ok
<YokoZar> I have a test where I want one thing on one arch and one thing on another, and the only real way to do this is just make two tests
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: I've let evan know if they get a fix together for the wubi/grub issue to let me know and I can test it
<ara> davmor2, cool, thanks
<davmor2> I haz win7 too thanks to wifes netbook
<davmor2> only starter edition but hey beggers can't be chooser
<davmor2> hey fader_ thought it was a black armband day today when you didn't show up yesterday.   But the I was told it was a hol........cr3 what the name of that thing you never take........Holiday that's the one right :)
<fader_> Hehe
<cr3> davmor2: also note that I'm not american, so I don't get to take american holidays :)
<davmor2> cr3: You don't strike like the french, holiday like the states or Canada, I'm left believing you are infact santa claus and are just using canonical as cover.  The number crunching is just finding out whose naughty and nice right?
<cr3> davmor2: what do you think all the certification hardware is doing when idle? high throughput computing of naughty and nice kids
<davmor2> :D
<fader_> davmor2: You're always on the naughty list for some reason
<davmor2> fader_: Yeah just below yours :P
<fader_> davmor2: I'm trying to be so naughty that I overflow and wrap around into nice
<davmor2> fader_: no you drop onto the devils good book then and it's all down hill from there
<fader_> Better to reign in hell than rule in heaven, I guess
<davmor2> fader_: never you're not good enough for one or bad enough for the other :P
<fader_> Argh, s/rule/serve/
<ameetp> cyphermox: what was the machine you saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/602273?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 602273 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "PXE booting the desktop image fails to configure network (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<cyphermox> ameetp: any machine I try to PXE boot with desktop :)
<ameetp> oh really....
<ameetp> could you provide a brand and add that comment as part of additional info
<ameetp> e.g. "I see this on HP 'xyz'.  But FYI this happens on any machine I try to PXE boot with desktop "
<ameetp> kernel folks are asking for it
<cyphermox> sure.
<cyphermox> ameetp: updated.
<ameetp> cyphermox: thanks
<ameetp> cyphermox: when you get a chance, can you try the PPA https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556872
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556872 in linux (Ubuntu) "[lucid] [nouveau] blank screen on Dell Latitude E6410 (NVS 3100M [10de:0a6c]) (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 54)" [High,Fix committed]
<cyphermox> ameetp: that comment re the commit is useless; it's about i915, not nouveau.
<cyphermox> I'll still give it a shot, but I check the commits every once in a while and don't notice stuff that would fix the bug with the nouveau driver
<cyphermox> ameetp: however, bug #561802 has good news, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/561802/comments/44, which is probably rc4 in mainline
<ubot4> cyphermox: Bug 561802 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/561802 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 561802 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "[lucid] [i915] blank screen on Latitude E6410 (affects: 20) (heat: 115)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ameetp> cyphermox: yeah, it may be worth a try because the external bug report with the suggested patch has all kinds of architectures mentioned
<ameetp> cyphermox: nice!
<cyphermox> ameetp: it's a commit in drm for i915, it can only fix i915 ;)
<cyphermox> but yeah, this is good, I think it's the last systems that just show nothing on screen :)
<ameetp> cyphermox: yes, the commit on its own is of no help you
<cyphermox> you mean there are some good nouveau fixes as well?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-07
<davmor2> morning all
<YokoZar> QA team meeting still going on?
<sbeattie> YokoZar: qa IRC team meeting is at 19:00 UTC.
<sbeattie> (this week)
<pedro_> QA team meeting in ~3 minutes at #ubuntu-quality
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-08
<davmor2> morning fader_
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy dude
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-09
<robert_freiberge> Hello
 * fader_ waves.
<davmor2> fader_: hello dude
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-04
<alourie|work> persia: thanks. I understand that. Are there plans to make qa.ubuntu.com something more than "some Canonical resources" holder?
<persia> alourie|work: I doubt it.  It is nice that Canonical donates hardware and admin time, but we would not want to solely depend on a resource that only some folk could use.
<persia> For some other resources, look at qa.ubuntuwire.com
<alourie|work> persia: oh? why is it limited to only some folks?
<persia> There are also some private resources, but these are less organised.
<alourie|work> but it seems that qa.ubuntu.com is quite an official QA resource. Why not maintain it?
<persia> There was an incident several years ago with having some *.ubuntu.com hosts managed by folk who were not careful enough, so Canonical IS has become very strict about what code can run on their machines.
<persia> Oh, it is maintained, but only by Canonical folk.
<alourie|work> ...and not for everyone? Only *for* Canonical folk?
<persia> No.  The resources made available are for anyone to use, but the process of deploying code to the servers behind qa.ubuntu.com is limited.
<persia> Note that this does not prevent arbitrary code from being deployed: it just needs to be advocated by someone at Canonical.
<alourie|work> persia: so the question is if qa.ubuntu.com should be developed as "main" qa resource or not...and what are the future plans for it? Maybe ara knows :-)
<persia> What?  Do you see a problem with the current structure that needs fixing?
<persia> I think we shbould use as many resources as can be made available.  I also think we should use the wiki for team coordination, like all the other teams.
<alourie|work> persia: oh, I don't object to having as much resources as possible...
<alourie|work> it's just easier to understand the QA structure with qa.u.c I think
<alourie|work> and purpose
<alourie|work> but that's subjective
<persia> alourie|work: I suspect there is work to be done to make everything a bit more clear: this is true for nearly every part of the project :)
<persia> I'd just be concerned about setting a policy that said something like "all official resources must be hosted in this manner", as that restricts us.
<alourie|work> persia: indeed so
<primes2h> bdmurray: is there a page somewhere collecting all launchpad tags currently being used?
<primes2h> bdmurray: I mean, bug report tags
<charlie-tca> primes2h: there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags, but it isn't all tags, since so many teams have their own tags in addition to these
<primes2h> thanks a lot  charlie-tca, I thought there were a page with tags from all teams, but anyway, thanks for the info. :-)
<charlie-tca> Keep hoping for such an organized page, but reality is when teams decide to create their own tags pages, they stop using that one, it seems.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-05
<alourie|work>  good morning
<alourie|work> is alpha2 available for download?
<jibel> Hi azll
<jibel> all
<jibel> Ubuntu Desktop images and upgrades are published on the tracker.
<chadadavis> Is there a blueprint on the decision regarding the planned size of the install images (e.g. 700, 703, 1G, etc)?
<vmiheer__> i have downloaded oneiric daily build last night and installed inside windows...
<vmiheer__> The backlight of my Acer aspire 4736z goes off just before the login screen
<vmiheer__> fortunately i got an lcd screen in my college with vga port the display is working fine. but it is in unity 2d mode. I can't use gnome session.
<brendand> chadadavis - let me see if i can find it
<vmiheer__> My laptop display works in windows and also ubuntu 10.04 i386
<vmiheer__> the only problem is i was always been unable to change the brightness of it.
<vmiheer__> I found same problem with my 11.04. but sometimes magically the display appeared there...
<vmiheer__> please atleast tell me how i am supposed to report this bug my email id is v.miheer@gmail.com
<vmiheer__> thanking you...
<brendand> chadadavis - tada! https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-great-cd-debate
<chadadavis> Thanks, brendand
<charlie-tca> vmiheer_: report the bug by opening a terminal and using
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug linux
<brendand> chadadavis - see the diagram at the bottom for other related BPs
<charlie-tca> That will attach most of the needed log files
<vmiheer_> another thing i can see the stuff on my display using an led torch...
<vmiheer_> :-)
<vmiheer_> thank you charlie-tca i will try and get back...
<chadadavis> brendand, it looks like we're aiming for 703MB images, then?
<chadadavis> unless anyone here knows differently?
<brendand> chadadavis - ubuntu-installer is a better hangout for that question, if you really want to know for sure
<brendand> (although cjwatson is here)
<chadadavis> Thanks, brendand, better to go to the right place ...
<vmiheer> By chance the backlight has turned on this time...
<vmiheer> I am using unity 2d
<charlie-tca> jibel: screen-reader install will fail on alpha2
<charlie-tca> jibel: I sent a message to the qa ML asking that not be included for this milestone
<jibel> charlie-tca, I read your mail, I've a bunch of updates to do on the tracker. I finish reviewing of ubuntu images and will removes will proceed with the updates later today.
<chadadavis> stgraber, if you're getting edubuntu rebuilt, the gdm problem with edubuntu dvd amd64 affects i386 as well
<stgraber> chadadavis: really? I don't see the gdm package on the i386 image.
<chadadavis> stgraber, but you verified that gdm was the problem? apt-cache policy gdm: Installed: 3.0.4-0ubuntu3
<stgraber> chadadavis: having gdm on the DVD is a problem in all cases. Now booting amd64 here just gives a tty with gdm running on some other vt. Booting i386 gives a working live session
<chadadavis> stgraber: I can sudo service lightdm start manually, but it doesn't start automatically.
<hggdh> chadadavis: did you dpkg-reconfigure gdm or lightdm?
<stgraber> chadadavis: on amd64 that's correct. On i386 I have lightdm running here.
<chadadavis> stgraber: happens to me on i386 as well, under virtual box 4
<chadadavis> hggdh: neither
<stgraber> chadadavis: dpkg -l | grep gdm
<stgraber> chadadavis: do you get anything on i386?
<hggdh> chadadavis: please run it, and make sure lightdm is selected for start (I am looking at a simlilar issue right now, trying to reproduce)
<chadadavis> stgraber: Yeah, it's the one I mentioned 3.0.4-0ubuntu3
<stgraber> c65a42618211524083f16036026c0baf  oneiric-dvd-i386.iso
<stgraber> chadadavis: can you check the md5sum of your iso image?
<stgraber> the one I just pasted is the one you should have
<chadadavis> stgraber, different. I'll resync and get back to you if I find anything contradictory.
<stgraber> ok, so you very likely have 20110705.1 which indeed had gdm
<stgraber> 20110705.2 was supposed to fix that for both i386 and amd64 but for some reason the rebuild only did the trick for i386...
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~/data/vm/iso$ wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/20110705.2/oneiric-dvd-amd64.manifest -O - -q | grep gdm
<stgraber> gdm	3.0.4-0ubuntu3
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~/data/vm/iso$ wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/20110705.2/oneiric-dvd-i386.manifest -O - -q | grep gdm
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~/data/vm/iso$
<stgraber> chadadavis: Edubuntu DVD is rebuilding now. New builds should be posted in < 2 hours
<chadadavis> stgraber, thanks. Sorry for false alarm. I'm subscribed to those images now too.
<charlie-tca> I am re-zyncing my xubuntu images; they seem to have gotten respun after I synced this morning
<hggdh> <sight/> lightdm sigsegv-ed :-(
<hggdh> and again...
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu live sessions do not start; bug 799238
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799238 in casper (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu amd64 20110618 xserver abort (affects: 1) (heat: 255)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799238
<charlie-tca> WORKAROUND: install using the cd menu
<jibel> charlie-tca, can you reproduce it ?
<charlie-tca> everytime
<charlie-tca> both 32 and 64bit
<charlie-tca> can not start a live session no matter what I try
<jibel> charlie-tca, when you're on the console, does X starts if you don't touch anything and wait 2 minutes ?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> it just sits at the black screen, forever
 * charlie-tca tried waiting up to 10 minutes
<jibel> 2 min is enough, I was thinking about bug 791139
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 791139 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "When booting from an ISO, a shell is displayed for 2 min before the graphics environment starts (affects: 1) (heat: 129)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791139
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but we have not been able to get a live session ever with lightdm
<charlie-tca> It's been broken for a while
<davmor2> jibel: on the ubuntu live install on VBox I get a whole heap of issues ziestgiest dies, USC crashes but doesn't close or stop functioning, no calendaring at all which is a huge regression I get the udev write permission warning so splash is seemingly non-existant, restart after install has press enter as white text on black instead of test on shutdown splash
<davmor2> I can go on but I don't have time right now
<hggdh> jibel: I was comparing output from both the old jenkins server and the new for the oneiric tests today and... they do *not* match
<jibel> hggdh, could you check which image the old jenkins tested today ? I reran the jobs on the new jenkins because it was testing the wrong images
<hggdh> jibel: checking now
<jibel> hggdh, that's the bug where the checksum file is updated but images are not available, in this situation it tests the images available from the cache.
<charlie-tca> trying the i386 desktop image live session on hardware, black screen, no cursor,
<charlie-tca> aborting attempt
<chadadavis> stgraber, edubuntu i386 and amd64 auto-start lightdm now, and gdm is gone.
<stgraber> yeah!
<hggdh> anyone can run virt-manager on Oneiric?
<njin> sincing ubi & kubi 64
<jibel> charlie-tca, do you use specific hardware, graphics card ?
<jibel> charlie-tca, live session works fine here on intel hw
<charlie-tca> I have 2 386 desktop machines, 1 64bit laptop, and a bunch of VBox machines I use
<jibel> charlie-tca, and what is the setup of the system with the black screen ?
<charlie-tca> I can't get a desktop session on anything here, intel 845, ati, nvidia, and VBox
<charlie-tca> ati express 200, vbox, and ATI Radeon 9800 w/128MB
<charlie-tca> all giving the same things
<jibel> I don't have any problem on vbox.
<charlie-tca> here, take at look at june - http://www.google.com/url?q=http://2tu.us/3dmh&usd=2&usg=ALhdy2__BW8olO1HKH4HdYEcAVhIv6zxCw
<charlie-tca> We haven't been able to get a live session between three of uis
<charlie-tca> and it hasn't changed
<charlie-tca> http://2tu.us/3e70 might be better to try
<charlie-tca> I just ran it on my hardware; see above. It failed again
<charlie-tca> I have to count one in four as a failure
<njin> hggdh, just installed testdrive but it crash, do you need something from this crash ?
<jibel> njin, probably bug 805985
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805985 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "testdrive-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_gtk_parse_menu_structure() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805985
<njin> jibel, perfect thanks
<chadadavis> Should we be skipping images not listed on the tracker, e.g. ubuntu-dvd (i386/amd64) ?
<charlie-tca> chadadavis: if they are not on the tracker, they either need to be re-built or will not be published for the milestone
<chadadavis> thanks, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> yw
<skaet> charlie-tca, chadadavis - I believe not having ubuntu-dvd on the tracker was an oversight.   I've gone ahead and added them,  since a set were built.
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah. I forgot that part, too.
<chadadavis> skaet, I thought that was odd, thanks.
<skaet> chadadavis, thanks for asking.  :)
<charlie-tca> Sometimes it is just forgotten, so you should always ask here.
 * skaet nods
<charlie-tca> Then at least the right people know about it.
<chadadavis> How should I let the tracker know that I cannot test the amd64+mac images, because they're too large (mac doesn't boot USB)? Doesn't seem like a real bug report.
<charlie-tca> It should be a "real" bug report, if it can not be installed because of the issue
<chadadavis> OK, will do, thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Do other mac's have usb capability?
<charlie-tca> jibel: 10 minutes of black screen on
<charlie-tca> Hardware test; Intel Celeron 1.73GHz, 64bit; 1GB RAM; Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Video
<chadadavis> charlie-tca, The new 8,x (from spring 2011, w sandy bridge) should be able to, but most of us dont' have those. I will ask around, though.
<charlie-tca> bug report then. Images are useless to mac
<chadadavis> charlie-tca, kubuntu-alternate fits, but the others don
<chadadavis> don't. I'm testing the DVDs on mac, because they boot, but hardware support will be less, hence my question about ubuntu-dvd
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu_ I thought you had a mac 8,x series? Have you tried booting the oversized amd64+mac images via USB on it?
<pace_t_zulu_> chadadavis: hi
<pace_t_zulu_> chadadavis: haven't in a while
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: has anything changed since natty launch?
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, There is a new kernel. If I remember right, you could only boot the USB when the CD was also loaded. Would be interesting to check the new images via USB on the 8x series.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: it would be interesting ... i am quite busy at the moment - but when i have the chance i will check it out
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, no problem.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-06
<jibel> mvo, good morning, could you have a look at bug 806065 pleasE ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806065 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "apt_btrfs_snapshot.py", line 30, in from_line return FstabEntry(*line.split()) TypeError: __init__() takes exactly 7 arguments (5 given) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806065
<mvo> jibel: uhhh, sure!
<kidsodateless_> team, after the installation was completed, everytime it boots up I got this "underv[65]:error:runtime directory 'run/udev' not writeable, for now falling back up'/dev/.udev/ "  and i wait for about a minute before the flash screen start.
<jibel> kidsodateless_, it is bug 784216, but not what is causing the 1 min delay before the splash screen
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784216 in udev (Ubuntu) "/run/udev not writable error message (affects: 22) (dups: 2) (heat: 120)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784216
<jibel> kidsodateless, you can find if there's anything slow to start in dmesg after booting.
<kidsodateless_> jibel, i'm about to file a bug, my question was  how to file a bug for that case, since it was filed already.  i'll move on next test case. thanks
<jibel> charlie-tca, bad news xubuntu doesn't upgrade at all. i386 upgrade fails on doc-base and session doesn't start after upgrade on amd64
<charlie-tca> jibel: thanks for testing the upgrades. Session won't start is because you must choose Xubuntu session in lightdm
<charlie-tca> Anyone not choosing the session gets a fail
<charlie-tca> I think that is bug 803499
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803499 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu session using wrong settings (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803499
<jibel> charlie-tca, you're right. by default the combo is empty and I didn't notice it was not xubuntu. session starts fine after selecting xubuntu
<jibel> charlie-tca, updating result on tracker
<charlie-tca> which makes life much harder for the user now
<jibel> anyone to help with alternate, cjk or ltsp ?
<hggdh> jibel: getting the alternate
<hggdh> jibel: I believe you are referring to the kubuntu alternate, correct?
<jibel> hggdh, thanks. I'm referring to ubuntu
<hggdh> duh
<hggdh> jibel: on the amd64 now
<jibel> hggdh, how critical is bug 806453 for a2 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806453 in udev (Ubuntu) "udevd fails with error creating queue file, instance fails to boot (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806453
<charlie-tca> jibel: I can run Ubuntu alternate 386
<skaet> jibel, was looking through the results on the tracker,  and not many for ubuntu server images recorded.   Are we just just behind on the paperwork, or have the tests not been run yet?
<jibel> skaet, results need to be reported to the tracker.
<skaet> jibel,  fair enough,  any ones to be concerned about? (ie. respins needed?)
<patdk-wk> hmm, I think the installer is faster
<charlie-tca> um, need someone to verify the Ubuntu 386 alternate image will even boot using hardware. I burned it to a dvd-r since it is oversize, but the dvd won't boot, and tells me my primary slave hard disk is bad
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 386 in baz "change to removed files does not conflict (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386
<charlie-tca> works in VBox
<patdk-wk> hmm
<charlie-tca> Not only won't work, but gives a smart error on the second hard drive? That really has me confused
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu images work on the same computer
<patdk-wk> downloading
<charlie-tca> burned two dvd-r's on two different computers
<charlie-tca> I will also try a second computer, but it is installing a xubuntu test image right now
<patdk-wk> I have a stack of dell optiplex 755's to test with, just have to wait for images to download :(
<charlie-tca> Kind of worries me, if it really won't boot
<charlie-tca> hm, my dvd drive is failing with dvd's; works with cd's
<patdk-wk> nice
<patdk-wk> sony drive?
<charlie-tca> no,
<charlie-tca> hm, it worked with xubuntu alternate burned to dvd
<charlie-tca> nope, it is the ubuntu image refusing to start
<charlie-tca> thanks for verifying, patdk-wk
<patdk-wk> ran esx tests, now running iscsi while I wait for that to download
<charlie-tca> heh, I got studio downloading here
<hggdh> jibel: my libvirt is failing on default network, will have to dig into it
<patdk-wk> I have gigabit :( but downloads only ever go about 200-300kyte/s
<charlie-tca> lucky! mine are at 150kB/s
<jibel> skaet, sorry was otp. server tests revealed nothing critical
<skaet> jibel,  thanks.
<charlie-tca> patdk-wk: they are working on the other computer here
<charlie-tca> faulty hardware?
<patdk-wk> possible
<patdk-wk> or dvd didn't burn well, and other drive picks it up easier
<charlie-tca> hm, maybe time to retire the motherboard
<charlie-tca> That one is new, too (almost). I only bought it used a year ago
 * patdk-wk is doing all tests in vmware, unless something needs confirming :)
<charlie-tca> patdk-wk: verified here; it is the controller on the motherboard
<charlie-tca> swapped the dvd drive to another computer and it is working
<patdk-wk> nice
<patdk-wk> oh you won't like this :)
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> what happened?
<patdk-wk> iscsi i386 tests failed, again
<patdk-wk> iscsi amd64 worked ok
<charlie-tca> Oh, that's for jibel to not like
<charlie-tca> heh
<patdk-wk> ya, I see, I thought it was you name on the bug report :)
<jibel> patdk-wk, same error than what was fixed in natty ?
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> same results
<jibel> :(
<patdk-wk> reopen the old bug?
<patdk-wk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi/+bug/728088
<jibel> patdk-wk, bug 728088 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728088 in open-iscsi (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "iscsi root with or without auth fails to boot (affects: 8) (heat: 73)" [High,Fix released]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728088 in open-iscsi (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "iscsi root with or without auth fails to boot (affects: 8) (heat: 73)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728088
<jibel> :-) we agree on the bug number
<jibel> patdk-wk, file a new bug, add a reference to the previous issue and tag it regression-release
<patdk-wk> ok
<patdk-wk> going test i386-auth just incase
<jibel> ok
<patdk-wk> heh, my bad
<patdk-wk> I tested an old natty iso :)
 * charlie-tca rattles his brain. Got too many installs going while trying to download, with total 150kB/s to use
<charlie-tca> jibel: my Ubuntu 386 tests are mostly on hardware
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 386 in baz "change to removed files does not conflict (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386
<charlie-tca> hm, ignore that bug. I didn't realize there was such a number
<charlie-tca> and it is not fixed!
<jibel> but it is not an ubuntu bug
 * charlie-tca likes the 3d appearance better then the 2d appearance.
<patdk-wk> yep, all is well, I just used the wrong iso :)
<brendand> cr3 - launchpad-results is failing to build for me in oneiric. has it been tried out there yet?
<mvo> jibel: you did not get a debconf prompt for lightdm?
<mvo> jibel: on natty->oneiric upgrade?
<jibel> mvo, yes
<mvo> jibel: yes means no ;) ?
<jibel> mvo, let me rephrase, I noticed a debconf prompt for lightdm
<jibel> :)
<jibel> is that bad ?
<mvo> jibel: heh :) thanks! I just reported it. I consider it bad
<mvo> jibel: its not something we should bother the user with
<mvo> jibel: but for a2 of course its fine
<mvo> bug 806559
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806559 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "debconf prompt about DM to use during natty->oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806559
<mvo> (just fyi)
<mvo> I just wanted to confirm that its not something crazy with my test box
<jibel> mvo, cool. thanks for testing.
<jibel> qa meeting in 10mn on #ubuntu-meeting
<charlie-tca> hm, I can not make ubuntu alternate image work on one computer here. It refuses to boot the dvd
<charlie-tca> jibel: what do we do with this? Out of my four systems, the ubuntu alternate will not work on one system
<PaoloRotolo> hi all
<jibel> charlie-tca, report it, and add the specs of your system. Is it the 1rst time ? bad dvd drive or controller ?
<charlie-tca> moved the dvd drive to a different system and it worked with the same disc
<charlie-tca> xubuntu alternate burned to dvd works
<jibel> charlie-tca, motherboard controller ?
<charlie-tca> Wouldn't that fail with any dvd?
<jibel> charlie-tca, yes it would
<charlie-tca> It is very consistent. Only the Ubuntu alternate fails
<charlie-tca> I will report it as system specific
<jibel> but if the exact same dvd works on other systems, the only difference is hardware, might be a kernel issue ?
 * charlie-tca is going crazy with this
<jibel> charlie-tca, how about a1 alternate ?
<charlie-tca> could be
<charlie-tca> everything worked
<charlie-tca> a1, even kubuntu installed on it
<charlie-tca> But xubuntu works, and it uses the same kernel
<hggdh> jibel: my libvirt is really borked :-(
<charlie-tca> I moved the dvd drive with disc to another system and it worked
<jibel> aren't supposed to have a qa meeting right now on #ubuntu-meeting ? I'm feeling lonely there :(
<hggdh> shouldn't we update the calendar with the correct call for the QA meeting? We still have two entries, one for 1800-1900 and one for 1700-1800
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<hggdh> jibel: I am seeing segfaults on unity-2d-launch (alternate, AMD64). Is it known?
<njin> PaoloRotolo: hello friend
<PaoloRotolo> njin, hi :)
<charlie-tca> I got Ubuntu Alternate 386 except ltsp; I can not do that test
<skaet> jibel, around?
<charlie-tca> both ubuntustudio images fail
<charlie-tca> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<charlie-tca> gnome-panel : Breaks: libpanel-applet2-0 but 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5 is to be installed
<charlie-tca> liblash-compat-1 : Breaks: lashd but 0.6.0~rc2-5build1 is to be installed
<charlie-tca> filing bug now
<charlie-tca> skaet: ^  ^  ^
<skaet> charlie-tca, ack.  thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-07
 * infinity thinks the topic might be slightly outdated.
<whereami> Is it an error that the TechnicalOverview page for OneiricOcelot is linking to alpha-2, which does not seem to be present on the servers?
<jibel> whereami, which link, this one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/ ?
<whereami> yeah, that's the one.
<jibel> images have not been released yet.
<whereami> i see... seems strange to link to them before they are available.
<whereami> Is it that the packages are available, just not the isos?
<jibel> whereami, the release notes need to be ready by the time the images are out. you can download and _test_ candidates from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com and the packages which alpha2 is made of are available from the archive.
<whereami> jibel, alright, thanks for the info. :) strange way to do things, if you ask me.
<jibel> whereami, what is strange in preparing the release material before the release ?
<whereami> preparing makes sense, it's the releasing broken links on the primary place folks might find links that's strange.
<whereami> I can handle it, though. Don't change just because I say so :)
<whereami> I'm sure I don't have the big picture.
<skaet> whereami,  links should be working now.   Its just a timing thing (publishing needs to happen, but we know where they should end up).
<jibel> hggdh, did you test UEC install on amd64 ?
<hggdh> jibel: UEC testing running
<jibel> hggdh, do you know what is the status of Ubuntu Server EC2 HVM ?
<hggdh> jibel: no, I do not, I do not even know what test this would be in the test rig
<skaet> Hi all,  just want to let you know that Alpha 2 has been released now.
<skaet> Thank you to alessiogrossosgarrillo, alo21, antonioallegretti, bennachie, brendand, carlotux, chadadavis, charlie-tca, cking, Claudinux, DomenicoRotolo, dpolehn, Erick Brunzell, Fly82, freefly, gjditchfield, glaze, GridCube, GrueMaster, hggdh, jamespage, jibel, Kamusin, kidsodateless, Letozaf_, MarcoBuono, marius78, mvo, NightSilente, njin, PaoloRotolo, PatrickDK, pedro_, per-inge-hallin, primes2h, RRRRube, starsli
<skaet> ghts, stgraber, thearkenin, totopalma, uComputer, Unit193 and xdatap1 for testing the ISOs.   The images would not be able to go out today without your efforts!
<brendand> skaet - no problem. happy to do it
<chadadavis> Well done everyone!
<pedro_> well done folks!
<cking> that's what we're here for :-)
<patdk-wk> not sure about you, cking, but I'm here for the pizza
<cking> LOL
<GrueMaster> Wait!  There's pizza????
<stgraber> pizza? where?
 * brendand wants pizza
<brendand> iso testing or no iso testing
 * skaet is now hungry too...
<patdk-wk> http://www.adriennespizzabar.com/ :)
<patdk-wk> need to have another trip to the DC again soon, so I can stop by
<cking> cd-roms can look like pizza when one is very hungary and had too many beers...
 * mvo hugs skaet
<mvo> (for the earlier thanks, appreciated :)
 * charlie-tca is late again; no pizza left
<jibel> skaet, thanks for coordinating the release of alpha2, see you for 10.04.3 :-)
<charlie-tca> Good job on alpha2, I guess I will come around for testing 10.04.3, too.
 * charlie-tca has decided Xubuntu will not need 10.04.3, though
<skaet> charlie-tca, good to know about Xubuntu and 10.04.3 ;)   and glad to have your help on 10.04.3 testing.  :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> Maybe I can even get all my computers working at one time ;)
<patdk-wk> when is 10.04.3 due?
<charlie-tca> two weeks
<charlie-tca> July 21, to be more exact
<chadadavis> Do we have a different set of test cases and/or list of SRUs to validate for 10.04.3 or will it be primarily smoke testing of the images?
<charlie-tca> images
<charlie-tca> Since it is a rebuild of 10.04 with all the changes to date, we test the images to make sure they still work
<chadadavis> But the standard test cases then ? Or do we also validate that the SRUs are still fixed for everything that's in the new image? Or is that not necessary?
<charlie-tca> We would prefer the SRU's be done before we start testing images. Mostly it is standard test cases
<chadadavis> OK. Good to know. Thanks, charlie-tca
<infinity> chadadavis: The SRUs themselves are already validated on the package level, you're really just testing the images themselves, boot -> install -> not explode.
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-08
<Samsagax> hi there
<Samsagax> question: wich tests can be done on a virtual machine and still be trusted?
<charlie-tca> Anything not required 3d, for the most part
<hggdh> Samsagax: pretty much anything that does not depend on real hardware
<charlie-tca> Most tests that work in VirtualBox are considered valid
<Samsagax> ok, hggdh, i'm testing installation. Nice work on the live session stability
<hggdh> charlie-tca: BTW (and as always) thank you for your help on A2
<charlie-tca> I didn't do any server tests
<hggdh> you _did_ run a LOT of tests
<charlie-tca> Well, they needed doing
<hggdh> :-) and I still am glad you are here
<Samsagax> that reminds me: i have to reaply to the launchpad testing team
<charlie-tca> You are most welcome
<hggdh> Samsagax: thank you -- your help is appreciated
<Samsagax> hggdh: np, I like testing, I have reasons to do so. Still my video card isn't suppported
<hggdh> Samsagax: let me guess: ATI or nVidia?
<Samsagax> hggdh: nVidia Optimus
<hggdh> aye... say 'thank you' to nVidia closed source
<Samsagax> On a Vostro laptop. No harware mux, no method to turn off and on card
<Samsagax> hggdh: that's why i'm helping testing
<Samsagax> and try to port bumblebee to nouveau
<Samsagax> nice indicators in the unity launcher btw
<hggdh> yes, we are getting there
<Samsagax> now is at least useful. I'm seeing you are porting unity shell to gnome 3?
<Samsagax> IMHO: you lanched Unity too soon
<Samsagax> mhh i got a feedback error on ubiquity
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-10
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-02
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-04
<jamespage> jibel: ping
<jibel> jamespage, pong
<jamespage> jibel: hey - was justing pinging to see if you where aware of any issues with the latest kernel in quantal
<jamespage> jibel: upgraded this morning - no peripherals (USB, network HDMI etc...)
<jibel> jamespage, none that I know. I'm running 3.5.0-3.3 on 2 machines and it works fine
<jamespage> jibel: hmm OK - bug reported
<jamespage> bug 1020952
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1020952 in linux (Ubuntu) "No external peripherals after upgrade to 3.5.0.3.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020952
<jibel> jamespage, np, #ubuntu-kernel may know
<jamespage> jibel: yeah - just discussed with apw briefly
<jibel> jamespage, is linux-image-extra-3.5.0-3-generic installed on your system ?
<jibel> it contains hid, hdmi and plenty of other modules
<jamespage> jibel: nope
<jibel> jamespage, can you install it and see if it helps unless it is not installed on purpose
<jamespage> jibel: actually I have it installed for linux-image-extra-3.5.0-2-generic
<jamespage> but not for -3
<jibel> that'd explain why it works with previous kernel
<jamespage> jibel: odd - its like I have a partial upgrade
<jamespage> linux-image-generic is still the previous version
<jibel> conflicting files during previous upgrade ? apt-get -f install should fix that
<jamespage> jibel: maybe
<jamespage> fixing now
<jamespage> that does ring a bell
<xnox> jamespage: are you running quantal-proposed by mistake?
<xnox> I had the same thing on the quantal daily cd yesterday?!
<jamespage> xnox, no
<xnox> ok. sorry.
<jamespage> odd
<xnox> yeah...
 * jamespage scratches his head
<phillw> balloons: is there a meeting today?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<rattatoue> Hello everyone, I am on Ubuntu 12.04 running 3.5rc5 kernel. I have a logitech C210 webcam that I use for my microphone. Its not showing up in lsusb and if I unplug and replug it back in, all my usbs stop working until I restart the computer. Anyone else having similar issues?
<rattatoue> Anyone else here running 3.5 rc5 kernel?
<rattatoue> Hello Everyone
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-06
<rattatoue> Hello everyone
<rickspencer3> jibel and/or gema, looks like the desktop images have been failing the last couple of days, what's up?
<jibel> rickspencer3, good morning
<jibel> rickspencer3, this is bug 1020574
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1020574 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "SystemError: Broken pipe while installing language packs" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020574
<rickspencer3> hi jibel
<jibel> xnox from the foundations team is on it
<rickspencer3> is there a reason that the change that caused the breakage wasn't reverted?
<jibel> rickspencer3, I don't know, IMO apt and python-apt should be reverted. I'll ask Colin if there is a reason for not doing it.
<rickspencer3> thanks jibel
<rickspencer3> I'll email the team leads as well
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-08
<ubuntu_abhi> I want to go to ubuntu development.From where I should start.
